# Sunn Exact Comp w/Sunn Obsys Carbon Fork



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

Now that I have your attention...any comments on these? I can't find much info online, can anyone help? 

I think it's about a '98, Ritchey dropouts, Columbus tubing, very clean Tig welds. thanx

And yeah, I know it's too new for here. If that bothers you please just go to the next thread


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*just found some pics...stll need info please*

looks just about like this...I'm contemplating buying it....frame, fork, headset and stem....

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=341899&highlight=sunn


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

I found this. http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?ItemID=78266&Type=bike


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

yeah, I found that. I think the one I'm looking at is older. I don't recall the disk mounts and the seatstays have a wierd "z joint" right under the brakepost.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

sunn forum with quite some info and pics

http://www.sunnproteam.com/

en francais naturellement...

carsten


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

If that is the frame you're after - you better get a rear brake with it! Ain't no that produces a caliper with a mount like that now...I do like the placement of it though. Nice 'n protected.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

I have one of those forks minus the carbon wrap on the legs. Picked it up for $5, but havent played with it yet. I remember Miguel Martinez ripping around on these.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I have one of those forks minus the carbon wrap on the legs. Picked it up for $5, but havent played with it yet. I remember Miguel Martinez ripping around on these.


why go all the trouble for 1in of travel
?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

colker1 said:


> why go all the trouble for 1in of travel
> ?


its an inch and an eighth!


----------



## captain8track (Sep 26, 2008)

u don't need that much more... Tried and old Judy SL a month ago, it really worked just fine, on our gnarly swedish trails... The sunn forks worked just fine for XC WC racing...


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

I have a '98 Sunn Revolt which had a 55mm travel Sunn Obsys air/oil fork. I rode the fork for 3 years before the seals failed. It was enough travel for xc racing even in east coast rocky and rooty trails. I replaced it with a 80mm Marzocchi with changed the front end geometry a little but i fixed that with a neg rise stem. 
The frame on my Revolt is made from Columbus steel and rides really well... smooth. The only negative about the frame are the cheap frame decals and head tube badge. The head tube badge was a cheap plastic bit that fell off days into my ownership and the frame decals are rather cheap paper/vinyl ones that are now coming undone. I think they were meant to be replaced every couple seasons or so. It doesnt bother me any since the bike is black and I'd rather have a stealthy no-name bike.


----------



## rroadie (Aug 3, 2008)

Hmmm, I have a Sunn Exact that looks just like that but no disk tabs and more beat up.
it is the best riding frame I have ever had. I swapped out the fork immediately back in '97 or 98 when I got it on a team deal and slappd on an original SID. 
It is now fully rigid with a carbon fork and rolling oon crossmax UST's. V brake.
Its still the bike that gets ridden the most.
Rodel


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*unfortunately...*



rroadie said:


> Hmmm, I have a Sunn Exact that looks just like that but no disk tabs and more beat up.
> it is the best riding frame I have ever had. I swapped out the fork immediately back in '97 or 98 when I got it on a team deal and slappd on an original SID.
> It is now fully rigid with a carbon fork and rolling oon crossmax UST's. V brake.
> Its still the bike that gets ridden the most.
> Rodel


I missed out on the frame, it got sold in house.....


----------

